# I need your help.



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

I am only here to try and solve the identity of someone who was found deceased on top of a train in Beaver Co., UT., mid-January of this year.







Does anyone recognize her? I came to your forum because, like I said, she was found atop a train that had traveled from Las Vegas to Beaver County. She was wearing a black t-shirt and black yoga pants (Old Navy) brand. Had a black and metal ring and a black bracelet. No shoes though. Above is a reconstruction done by a member of websleuths of the decedent's face, as well as a more clear picture of the tattoo she had on her back. I can provide the link to the morgue photo if anyone thinks they may recognize her.

I sincerely hope someone knows her and we can give her her name back!!!!


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 10, 2014)

whats your relation to this girl? im not doubting you or anything, im just wondering. you should probably contact the police too. (im sure you already have)
no one in their right mind would ride a train in yoga pants and without shoes. did she have a backpack on her? it doesnt sound like she just hopped a train for fun. it almost sounds like she was robbed or something.
you should try to reverse image search her morgue photo. her facebook/ whatever social media might pop up. its a long shot, but its s method that has identified victims before.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

That's one hell of a weird introduction.Who uses the word decedent? In what capacity are you inquiring about this? Are you a coroner? Cop? WTF is a websleuth? No footwear, pack or outerwear in the middle of January? Just some black yoga pants & a t shirt? Found atop a train? Like on the top of a grainer, maybe she was dumped there from a bridge already dead? Who rides on top of cars????


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 10, 2014)

highwayman said:


> That's one hell of a weird introduction.Who uses the word decedent? In what capacity are you inquiring about this? Are you a coroner? Cop? WTF is a websleuth? No footwear, pack or outerwear in the middle of January? Just some black yoga pants & a t shirt? Found atop a train? Like on the top of a grainer, maybe she was dumped there from a bridge already dead? Who rides on top of cars????


^this.
i havent even train hopped and i know for sure that it sounds crazy. can i get the morgue photo? or is it to much to ask? was she murdered? it is cause of death confirmed? you need to post more info.


----------



## lry (Feb 10, 2014)

> I sincerely hope someone knows her and *we* can give her her name back!!!!



Who's we? Don't think that girl was a rider, she probably just got dumped there. If she did ride with what you described she probably died from exposure. Who knows, good luck though.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> whats your relation to this girl? im not doubting you or anything, im just wondering. you should probably contact the police too. (im sure you already have)
> no one in their right mind would ride a train in yoga pants and without shoes. did she have a backpack on her? it doesnt sound like she just hopped a train for fun. it almost sounds like she was robbed or something.
> you should try to reverse image search her morgue photo. her facebook/ whatever social media might pop up. its a long shot, but its s method that has identified victims before.



She was posted on NAMUS and Websleuths recently. She was found 2 1/2 hours after the train pulled into the Milford, UT station. The cops already know but have no clue who she is. I don't think there were other belongings with her.

Thank you for your reply!!!


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

highwayman said:


> That's one hell of a weird introduction.Who uses the word decedent? In what capacity are you inquiring about this? Are you a coroner? Cop? WTF is a websleuth? No footwear, pack or outerwear in the middle of January? Just some black yoga pants & a t shirt? Found atop a train? Like on the top of a grainer, maybe she was dumped there from a bridge already dead? Who rides on top of cars????



I use the word "decedent," simply because I prefer it. I stated in my intro that I was only here to see if you guys could help me. I know NOTHING about hitch-hiking or train hopping, so it's obvious I would be oblivious to whether or not she is a hitch-hiker. I came to your forum, specifically, because she was found on a train -- and I don't know where I could turn to find people who ride the rails.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> ^this.
> i havent even train hopped and i know for sure that it sounds crazy. can i get the morgue photo? or is it to much to ask? was she murdered? it is cause of death confirmed? you need to post more info.




I will PM you, I can't post links yet.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess web sleuths are bored ass wannabe detectives who try to solve cases?
Ok so she looks pretty old & rough but that could be from the computer reconstruction program. Most riders these days tend to be a bit younger but that inst the rule. Most experienced riders riding in the winter would have a shit load of gear & quality insulated boots on. The t shirt actually looks crusty as fuck, she does have a hippie tattoo? Where is her footwear? Did she suffer trauma that casued them to be removed? Were her legs cut off? Where is her gear? outerwear? sleeping bag? pack? Whats the cause of death? drug overdose? exposure? other? She was probably a junkie prostitute from Vegas. Her teeth don't look so great. Where on the train was she found??????


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

The plot thickens


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

highwayman said:


> I guess web sleuths are bored ass wannabe detectives who try to solve cases?
> Ok so she looks pretty old & rough but that could be from the computer reconstruction program. Most riders these days tend to be a bit younger but that inst the rule. Most experienced riders riding in the winter would have a shit load of gear & quality insulated boots on. The t shirt actually looks crusty as fuck, she does have a hippie tattoo? Where is her footwear? Did she suffer trauma that casued them to be removed? Were her legs cut off? Where is her gear? outerwear? sleeping bag? pack? Whats the cause of death? drug overdose? exposure? other? She was probably a junkie prostitute from Vegas. Her teeth don't look so great. Where on the train was she found??????




Yes, we are "bored ass wanna be detectives."

Anyway, the t-shirt on the artist's rendering isn't the one she was found in. According to NAMUS her entire body was intact.

Anyway, I came hoping maybe one of you could help identify her. She looks like she could be a squatter or a train hitcher. Though I do like the prostitute/body dump idea. However, I don't think cops found any visible trauma to her body.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 10, 2014)

astridxx said:


> I will PM you, I can't post links yet.


okay im posting this here so that other people can correct me. judging from the pics/ info, she is not a train hopper. it seriously looks like she was murdered. theres not enough dirt on her knees and clothes and pants overall, so she did not climb onto the train. trains are extremely dirty and rusty. the marks on her backs imply a fall. if she froze to death she would be curled up in a ball. she might be a prostitute, and judging from her teeth/ gums it looked like she did some hard drugs. compare them with meth teeth pics. my guess is she either fell jumped onto the train/ she was dumped onto it/ someone placed here there. no way she climbed up there. she would be covered in dirt and rust.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not what I wanted to hear (I was hoping someone would know her) -- but it is INCREDIBLY helpful. Thank you so much for your input, Tick!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll also vote for the train as being the vehicle for transporting a body.

She looks like many travelers I've seen, but not anybody who I would know. I'll agree with others who mentioned clothing: most people wouldn't go outside to get the newspaper dressed like that in January.

The cops have a key tidbit of info that you don't:
They know every stop that train made.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you take the crusty shirt away & all we got is old navy yoga pants & tshirt with a single hippie tattoo with a ring & bracelet. She just sounds like your typical white trash junkie. I want to know why she was on our trains? We dont exactly need more attention. If there was any questions of foul play it would have been much easier to throw her from/under the moving train if she had an altercation with other hoppers. Perhaps she was high/drunk & got robbed? Perhaps a serial killer is abducting junkie prostitutes in vegas then planting the bodies on trains to throw off the scent of where the crimes took place.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I feel bad for suggesting she'd be one of you guys. Believe me. But I have/had nothing to go on other than "she was found on top of a train and has a weed tattoo" (not saying you guys do drugs but.. you know LOL)

@mmmmmmmmmmmmichael, even in Nevada/Utah? The route I traced from Milford, UT (where she was found) back to Las Vegas, NV (where the train left from according to LE) -- was pretty desolate and went through mountains and tunnels (which isn't train hopping atop the cars dangerous for that reason alone -- the tunnels?)


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

It doesnt look like a weed tattoo to me. I just thought it was a peace sign type sun thingy. Perhaps she was a bad ass extreme yoga practicer & was meditating on top of the train in sub zero conditions, hence the no shoes & yoga pants.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Let me also add, the coroner's report was so graphic as to say her leg hair had been grown out considerably as was her vag hair.... still thinking prostitute?


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

highwayman said:


> It doesnt look like a weed tattoo to me. I just thought it was a peace sign type sun thingy. Perhaps she was a bad ass extreme yoga practicer & was meditating on top of the train in sub zero conditions, hence the no shoes & yoga pants.



That doesn't look like a marijuana leaf to you? Notice the shorter leaves on the bottom, the longer ones on the side and the single, pointed one at the top?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

They kinda look like feathers in the tat.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ahhh. More details. Vag/leg hair does scream homeless. If she wasnt on that train theres nothing that would fit the description of a traveler.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope. I didnt see it, must be the colors. Her teeth look like those ofva hard core drug abuser tho.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Some tunnels acomodate double stack intermodal cars so are like 20' high. I wish i knew what kind of car? & relative location. Double stack intermodals dont have ladders to get a top of the containers. Obviosly other single stack cars have ladders & easily climable but easier with footwear.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just showed the tat to my wife & she said weed too, sorry folks. Guess im not that could at guessing spring break tattoos. Looks like the tat was obtained back when she gave a fuck, probably in her college years. Those teeth & body hair just scream early 40s homeless hard core drug addict. Transient maybe but train hopper??? Doubtfull


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 10, 2014)

i was asked to post this link here by op:
https://identifyus.org/en/cases/12045
^morgue photos and death info.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 10, 2014)

if she had traces of rust on her hands she climbed. theres always rust no matter how new the metal. 
anyway the yakuza chops up people and throw them on garbage boats, so the owners need to have someone following the boat and protecting it at every bridge, at least thats what ive heard.
maybe thats where the idea came from?
but as already mentioned best way of disposing a body with a train would be to throw it under the train. some kids are never identified the train will rape your shit. maybe she jumped herself in escape? all i can contribute with is that she did not freeze to death.::cyclops::


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

AHA!!! A tanker car. No experienced train hopper chooses to ride on tanker cars because of the nasty shit that's inside regardless of season. I wonder if the whole string were tankers? There aint much room to toss a body on a tanker from a bridge. Must have been a drug/booze induced joy ride turned bad. Vegas is fairly warm all year but exposure at night is very possible.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

I plan on contacting the sheriffs office or the coroner tomorrow to see if they have an official COD or toxicology report.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder if this was similar to her shirt. http://www.tillys.com/tillys/variants.aspx?prod=117185100&ctlg=010_Guys&cid=1168&source=19


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

highwayman said:


> I wonder if this was similar to her shirt. http://www.tillys.com/tillys/variants.aspx?prod=117185100&ctlg=010_Guys&cid=1168&source=19




Absolutely; they're based in SoCal I think but obviously she could've picked it up at a thrift store. 

Highwayman, I'll turn you into one of those "bored ass wannabe detectives" yet!! LOL


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vegas & the high desert of Utah don't have much bridges. No real elevation & not built up enough to require overpasses. I wonder where the car was before vegas? Male underwear & surf/skate tshirt, yoga pants, bracelet, ring all black. Vag/leg hair. I need to see the ring & what finger its on. A single piercing in 1 ear!!! Sounds like a sort of goth Lesbian so far.

And the coroner called them feathers too. I think they are feathers!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I see the ring now. Its a male wedding ring. The clothing looks brown as if it hasn't been black in a long time, sun bleached??. Both the yoga pants & shorts look very fem & tight fitting. She has a baby tooth that she never lost too.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

And the brown on/around the teeth, most likely from drug use, right?

This may be a dumb question but are there resources or forums online for transients? I can't find anyone comparable in the NAMUS missing persons database, so she must've been a street kid or estranged from her family.


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 10, 2014)

Decedent is a very lawerly word. And someone said it earlier, but who would ride on top of a train?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Her clothing definitely appears crusty as fuck. Right faded black color but lacking any patches & or improvements. Some stains on shirt. I am thinking definitely lesbian due to single piercing, male wedding band,leg/vag hair. Homeless? I definitely think heavy drug abuse! Where the fuck is her gear? footwear? socks? pack? gloves? pack? etc?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn this is addicting. I need those fingerprints & arrest records, stat. What, homebum, junkie, train hopper hasn't been arrested before. What agency has those prints & why don't I have em yet. wtf. (I slam my coffee mug of Mt Dew on the table)


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Ristoncor said:


> Decedent is a very lawerly word. And someone said it earlier, but who would ride on top of a train?



In all fairness I am a paralegal for a criminal defense firm outside of DC


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Her clothing definitely appears crusty as fuck. Right faded black color but lacking any patches & or improvements. Some stains on shirt. I am thinking definitely lesbian due to single piercing, male wedding band,leg/vag hair. Homeless? I definitely think heavy drug abuse! Where the fuck is her gear? footwear? socks? pack? gloves? pack? etc?



As for the gear, I read a blog today of a guy (hopper) who had been arrested at a train yard. He spent 20 days in jail, was released on a Saturday and didn't want to wait until Monday to retrieve his property from the jail. So, he hopped another train and hit up a thrift store in another city. The point is -- he left it behind.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

People loose their gear, sure. If I get 20 days in jail then I am an unlucky fucktard. If I am too lazy to retrieve the few hundred dolars in quality gear then I am dumb too. But why not resupply where you before hopping out. There are missions, shelters, thrift stores, those yellow donation boxes (that are always overflowing & full), craigslist etc that have free stuff. If she got recently arrested they may have taken/cut her shoe laces hence why without footwear. All these things are possible but why I she on the tanker in the desert in the winter,with no water, no bedroll, pack, socks & or footwear. Maybe she had an altercation in a yard with her "road dawgs" that requird her to run for her life & hop that tanker on the fly. But barefoot? on Ballast? Ballast are sharp, 1"-3" rocks that make up the base for railbeds; her fucking feet would be destroyed.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Would a tanker be shaky enough (or even that route) for her shoes to come off if she was unconscious? Perhaps the sneakers/shoes were loosely laced.


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2014)

So you think she left her gear behind? But she was shoeless also right? Gear you leave behind... shoes not so much. Hmm... maybe she was a novice that got in with some lesbian girl train crew... and they rolled her for her gear and whatever. Would explain the missing shoes. Some other girl digs them right size...


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Let's be honest, judging by the clothes she was found in, the shoes probably weren't nice...


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2014)

yea... ... fuck the missing shoes is a weird aspect of it all...


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 10, 2014)

lol think astridxx came here to get us all adicted and become sleuths too.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Well like I posed before -- is it possible her shoes were just kinda bumped off along the ride after she passed away? A tanker is, essentially, one of those round cars that transports stuff like gas or other liquid, right? If it were a body dump, wouldn't t she have been kind of jolted off /rolled off?


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> lol think astridxx came here to get us all adicted and become sleuths too.




Hey man, if you wanna join us we would certainly welcome you. You can find us at websleuths.com (I hang out in he unidentified section of the forum -- sick hobby, I know)


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ive never heard of slack knocking footwear off. Any hump yards in that area? Still no way her shoes fell off if she didn't fall off. There is usually a railing to prevent falls when filling, a thin like 12"-18" walkway along the side to the front/rear where theres a ladder. It is right out in the open for all elements & everyone to clearly see. Most unusual.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

what was inside the tanker? Anything hazardous that would kill someone from opening the hatch. The body did have red marks on her face/back but no chemical burns/blisters etc. I wonder if the seal was broken?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> lol think astridxx came here to get us all adicted and become sleuths too.


I vote Tick Dickler as the websleuth delegate of Norway. Do websleuths have a forum? Please take him? jk hes ok I guess.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Ask him if he knows if many of the squatters/homeless/train hoppers are not reported as missing or runaways. If he thinks this could be the case so she may not be listed on namus as missing.

I come bearing questions from websleuths. See above


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.websleuths.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233972


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Also, is this a plausible theory: "she went hopping with a friend, had her gear and outer layers and shoes and junk, but somehow she died and her friend took all of it and jumped off at a city on the way."


----------



## Bunny Lucia (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoops, she already got it up. Nevermind.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Most likely she has been missing for many years by family friends that may have known her by her actual name. Most likely she alienated herself by stealing/lieing to all those around her to get drugs. Its doubtfull that if she was a homebum or a traveler if she went by her real/full name. Most people travel or exist with nicknames especially if they are running from the law. I would think she surely would must have been arrested before.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Bunny Lucia said:


> Whoops, she already got it up. Nevermind.



Sorry dear -- I just got your message :X


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

There aint no cities up north of Vegas until you get up into Utah. Its a fucking desert wasteland! Possible about the "friends" robbing her dead corpse of her gear but her socks & shoes to?


----------



## astridxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Exactly, I only viewed the route using google maps but I was so lonely by the end of it. There were maybe 2 or 3 decent sized towns, everything else was mountains or plains.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

But then again who is to say that she got on in Vegas & didn't travel from cali or az. No one knows how long the tanker was sitting in vegas. If that car had just been built in vegas or if/when/where it came from.


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2014)

Odin said:


> So you think she left her gear behind? But she was shoeless also right? Gear you leave behind... shoes not so much. Hmm... maybe she was a novice that got in with some lesbian girl train crew... and they rolled her for her gear and whatever. Would explain the missing shoes. Some other girl digs them right size...





astridxx said:


> Also, is this a plausible theory: "she went hopping with a friend, had her gear and outer layers and shoes and junk, but somehow she died and her friend took all of it and jumped off at a city on the way."



same thing no? gear is gear... I think imagining the context of who she was with might be key.... at least I dunno... was she just a junkie a prostitute feeling depressed or some newbie to the trains that was also a junkie and got rolled... too many factors... fuck...


----------



## Bunny Lucia (Feb 10, 2014)

Well depending on the context of how she got her gear stolen (If she even did) we could possibly pick who to show the tattoo to. I mean, if we think was a junkie we could circulate her image around to the junkies, maybe good old filthy Santa Cruz or Seattle, if she were a lesbian we could find people in San Fran and see if they recognise her...

Just my thoughts on why the context might matter.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 10, 2014)

astridxx said:


> @mmmmmmmmmmmmichael, even in Nevada/Utah? The route I traced from Milford, UT (where she was found) back to Las Vegas, NV (where the train left from according to LE) -- was pretty desolate and went through mountains and tunnels (which isn't train hopping atop the cars dangerous for that reason alone -- the tunnels?)



I can think of all kinds of scenarios how somebody could get up there. The cold would have likely killed her before Utah dressed as she was, exposed in the wind during January (if she was indeed living upon departure). I'll assume she didn't have a fatal head injury (tunnel strike)? 

I'm sure her family misses her.


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2014)

The bruises on her back make no sense... they criss cross yet the one going diagonal north west to south east... is in two blocks with a definite straight termination... like two solid treads from a tank. 
The bruises on the area that goes southwest to southeast... are broken up... like treads from a gym shoe or a car tire... 
... 
...
...
but.... but...the southwest to south east tread that looks like a shoe or tire print... also has a definite straight termination... at the south east green leaf... to the south west yellow leaf tip... >.>....

/// /// z///? fs,m errr.... ... >.>


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe she got stomped in da yard, lost her shit & ran an hid.


----------



## Bunny Lucia (Feb 10, 2014)

Odin said:


> The bruises on her back make no sense... they criss cross yet the one going diagonal north west to south east... is in two blocks with a definite straight termination... like two solid treads from a tank.
> The bruises on the area that goes southwest to southeast... are broken up... like treads from a gym shoe or a car tire...
> ...
> ...
> ...



When a body starts to decompose, the blood pools at the lowest point. It's called a liver mortis and is known as a lividity pattern. 

A lot of people in the other forums were talking about how it looks like shoe prints, but it probably isn't.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Bunny Lucia said:


> When a body starts to decompose, the blood pools at the lowest point. It's called a liver mortis and is known as a lividity pattern.
> 
> A lot of people in the other forums were talking about how it looks like shoe prints, but it probably isn't.



I hope we aren't gonna get swamped by tons of new members of the websleuthing community. Are you specifically here for the case of hobojandoe?


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2014)

that's liver mortis and a lividity patttern after a bit of time has passed by I suppose?

our subject had two criss crossing bands of bruising that were of a more reddish livid color... Now yea that could be liver mortis setting in... but still the patterns themselves must tell us something no? its not just blood pooling but blood pooling in a pattern for some reason... why was one section of bruising deeper in color with an exact termination... or break in bruising and the other was more of a spotty bruising ... but if you look... also with a termination... indicating similar cause but with different pressure? what would make such an X pattern?

the termination im talking about can be seen at that white measurement card... its got sharp edges like a straight canal through the red bruising.


----------



## Bunny Lucia (Feb 10, 2014)

Me personally? I was kind of hoping to track down a few old friends along with keeping an eye on this case.

Mildly interested to see if an ex or five are on here. Haha


----------



## DesertRat (Feb 11, 2014)

Sad to see someone pass like this...alone, with no known name. 

May she find peace, wherever she ended up. 

Just spit balling this, but:

The skin art looks like much time and effort went into it, and each artists work is their calling card, if you will. 

Maybe a slouthie with a printer could print a copy of the tattoo and go to a few of the bigger, well known shops and see if they know the artist? 

Oh, and even though her gums and skin look indicative of much meth use, don't count heavily on it. My skin was fubar thanks to genetics from an early age, which caused many people to accuse me of being under the influence of many things, though I didn't touch the stuff until my late teens.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 11, 2014)

highwayman said:


> I hope we aren't gonna get swamped by tons of new members of the websleuthing community. Are you specifically here for the case of hobojandoe?



I sincerely am only here for your help. I have no interest in trekking across the country in any way, shape or form (no offense LOL)


----------



## astridxx (Feb 11, 2014)

She died of hypothermia and was on top of a tanker containing sulfuric acid -- no leaks detected.


----------



## slimJack (Feb 13, 2014)

highwayman said:


> I guess web sleuths are bored ass wannabe detectives who try to solve cases?
> Ok so she looks pretty old & rough but that could be from the computer reconstruction program. Most riders these days tend to be a bit younger but that inst the rule. Most experienced riders riding in the winter would have a shit load of gear & quality insulated boots on. The t shirt actually looks crusty as fuck, she does have a hippie tattoo? Where is her footwear? Did she suffer trauma that casued them to be removed? Were her legs cut off? Where is her gear? outerwear? sleeping bag? pack? Whats the cause of death? drug overdose? exposure? other? She was probably a junkie prostitute from Vegas. Her teeth don't look so great. Where on the train was she found??????


why r u being so damn irate yo?.. like "i guess websleuths are wannabe detectives who try to solve cases" .. raging for no damn reason.. like at least give people a chance to explain before jumping down their throat homie. I'd hate to run into u on the road.. and btw, if u ask an undercover cop if he's a cop, he probably ain't gon tell u.. just a heads up.


----------



## slimJack (Feb 13, 2014)

Grown out vagina/leg hair doesn't necessarily scream 'homeless'.. I know hippy chicks who just prefer not to shave and go the whole 'natural route', as is with most hippies..you jump to conclusions faster than anyone I've EVER seen.. that's crazy.. and then, after jumping down ppls throats about being 'lazy ass wannabe detectives', you go on to look like one your damn self smh my gut tells me that u feel entitled because of that blue highlighted word 'donator' underneath your name.. am I right?


highwayman said:


> Ahhh. More details. Vag/leg hair does scream homeless. If she wasnt on that train theres nothing that would fit the description of a traveler.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wasnt being irate or raging yo. Just direct. For the record, i have exchanged many pleasant private messages & posts with that user since.

Please dont get all agro based on my posting style. I have been active on this website for over a third of your life & traveling part time for as long as you have been alive. 
When i rage you will fucking know it. Now Fuck off!


----------



## astridxx (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah highway was a little abrasive at first but he's a cool dude and I appreciate all of his insight


----------



## Odin (Feb 13, 2014)

Hahah... fuckin A... personally I find both the fact that girls shave legs... or leave them natural... very interesting and I like to explore both possibilities... 
I don't limit my attentions to specific physical morphologies.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

Instead of nitpicking every post that isnt sensitive enough for you. Just send me a pm & save the rest of the site this banter.


----------



## slimJack (Feb 13, 2014)

I wasnt being irate or raging yo. Just direct. For the record, i have exchanged many pleasant private messages & posts with that user since.

You're right man. No reason for me to start arguingover something I saw and disliked.. we r trying to help this person find out who someone was.. but yea obviously this person knew about the rails or knew someone that knew about them because its rare for people to hang around yards just randomly(if she did board the train in a yard)[/quote]


----------



## astridxx (Feb 13, 2014)

Can we get back to why a girl who didn't shave and had a pot tattoo rode ontop of a tanker full of sulfuric acid without shoes and a coat??

The train pulled into Milford UT at 2.30a fwiw.


----------



## Odin (Feb 13, 2014)

Slim I think Highwayman is okay... yea... we all sound aggressive sometimes... but we are good. 

I'm a donator... but I sure as hell don't feel entitled at all.. IM a random boy and I gave to believe the site is the right place for this community.

actually... don't feel so entitled cuz... im not a punk nor a real kid... but I think this is a cool damn place to learn a thing or two about this culture... and it is a culture... 

Anyway.. my two pence... I don't think anyone here is feeling entitled... specially just because they are a donator... 


sounds like too much work and I like being nice... SAVVY?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well the facts show that she didnt know enough about the rails because shes died from hypothermia.
As it is with lots of people. Having hitchhiked a bit & watching a few youtube vids, & reading a bit online doesnt make people train hoppers. Knowing or meeting train riders dosent qualify someone as an expert. It takes more then crusty clothes & a pack to be a train hopper & actually do it right. Some other inexperienced person could have contributed to this death by giving bad advice. There aint many scenarios i can think of where as i would ride atop a tanker, without outerwear, without sturdy boots, sleeping bag, hearing protection, gloves etc in any season. Even if it was 65 degrees during the day in vegas, i wouldnt be traveling in a tshirt & thin pants. I wouldnt have knowingly rode a tanker full of sulferic acid or even an empty 1 for that matter.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 13, 2014)

So this essentially puts her in the more than likely homeless / transient category as opposed to a traveler, yeah? I'd say maybe she was trying to escape a pimp in Vegas but she was unkempt (some ppl like that tho I guess). Maybe it was a suicide? Maybe she caught the train running and then when hypothermia set in she started feeling hot and took off her coat?

Ppl over at websleuths have submitted Amanda king as a possible match. https://www.findthemissing.org/en/cases/23038/12 -- that is under review. I'm not 100% sold based on distance but you never know.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

She could have been a traveler & somebody or something made her disregard the most basic of common sense train riding rules. Maybe she had her gear stashed & was just intending to traverse the yard. And couldnt safely get off. Some yards are miles long & split up in different sections making walking them at times difficult. Maybe she was more of a hitchhiker or homebum maybe just a hippie. She could have been robbed, chased, beatup(but no bruises).


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

I feel bad because i was the first person to theorize & label her as a junkie & prostitute. The truth is, she was someones daughter, sister, friend. We make assumptions but dont really know. Id hate for her family to read this stuff but if our posts help put a name to the face then i guess its all worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

Schenectady, NY to Vegas isnt impossible in mid fall by hitching & hopping. She was found on a train but i gotta guess she had most likely traveled with someone else to get out there. I have never met a solo female train rider. Leaving NY before halloween to avoid the winter months in the desert makes sense.


----------



## Odin (Feb 13, 2014)

Its good to remember that Highwayman... whatever happens a person is a human being that lived a life.

Who the hell am I to spit venom.

Not a damn anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

This thread is the current hot topic with more views than others. Hopefully someone recognizes her because of this.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks to all of you who have helped and given your insight


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 14, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Well the facts show that she didnt know enough about the rails because shes died from hypothermia



You're assuming she got on a tanker voluntarily?
If so, falls into the "I have no clue category" or the "I make bad bets and lose category"

I'm guessing she did not consciously or willfully approach a train or rail yard. 

How did the toxicology results go?


----------



## astridxx (Feb 14, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> You're assuming she got on a tanker voluntarily?
> If so, falls into the "I have no clue category" or the "I make bad bets and lose category"
> 
> I'm guessing she did not consciously or willfully approach a train or rail yard.
> ...



Waiting to hear back about that and how dirty her feet were. Sgt said no foul play suspected. :/


----------



## slimJack (Feb 14, 2014)

agreed 110%..did they speak of any drugs in the toxicology report?.. I haven't read every post yet.. I know its bad to make assumptions in these cases but a plausible scenerio could be that she was drugged and put up there by someone, which seems pretty difficult to do, or she was high as hell n just passed out up there.. are we sure it was a tanker she was atop of??


----------



## slimJack (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea, I've never seen a girl out there solo.. there's at least a 4 legged companion tagged along. Good observation


highwayman said:


> Schenectady, NY to Vegas isnt impossible in mid fall by hitching & hopping. She was found on a train but i gotta guess she had most likely traveled with someone else to get out there. I have never met a solo female train rider. Leaving NY before halloween to avoid the winter months in the desert makes sense.


----------



## slimJack (Feb 17, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Well the facts show that she didnt know enough about the rails because shes died from hypothermia.
> As it is with lots of people. Having hitchhiked a bit & watching a few youtube vids, & reading a bit online doesnt make people train hoppers. Knowing or meeting train riders dosent qualify someone as an expert. It takes more then crusty clothes & a pack to be a train hopper & actually do it right. Some other inexperienced person could have contributed to this death by giving bad advice. There aint many scenarios i can think of where as i would ride atop a tanker, without outerwear, without sturdy boots, sleeping bag, hearing protection, gloves etc in any season. Even if it was 65 degrees during the day in vegas, i wouldnt be traveling in a tshirt & thin pants. I wouldnt have knowingly rode a tanker full of sulferic acid or even an empty 1 for that matter.


 hey highway!..yo check this out man this girl was dressed in yoga pants riding thru the mountains..just was browsing thru videos on here and came across this one and it reminded me of this thread..kinda odd cuz I thought it was the "unknown girl".. http://squattheplanet.com/videos/she-loves-hoppin.971/media


----------



## astridxx (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey good find slim, I think she's just a little too busty/chunky (no offense to her) though. She would've had to drop 30+ lbs before mid-Jan.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 17, 2014)

slimJack said:


> agreed 110%..did they speak of any drugs in the toxicology report?.. I haven't read every post yet.. I know its bad to make assumptions in these cases but a plausible scenerio could be that she was drugged and put up there by someone, which seems pretty difficult to do, or she was high as hell n just passed out up there.. are we sure it was a tanker she was atop of??




Also, no word on tox yet -- she was definitely on top of a tanker full of sulfuric acid. The sgt said there we no broken seals on the tanker or no leaks.


----------



## slimJack (Feb 17, 2014)

wow. this is truly a weird situation huh?.. u have any theories?


----------



## slimJack (Feb 17, 2014)

astridxx said:


> Hey good find slim, I think she's just a little too busty/chunky (no offense to her) though. She would've had to drop 30+ lbs before mid-Jan.


yea i saw that actually..dono how i came up with the thought that she just lost all that weight from the time she was found up til the case pics of her. and also there was no tattoo


----------



## astridxx (Feb 19, 2014)

according to beaver county's Facebook, "train jane" has been identified!!

If they post the name I'll post it here. Thank you all for all your help!! I hope I've turned at least one person on to being a bored ass armchair detective


----------



## astridxx (Feb 19, 2014)

Apparently she was simply a homeless woman who was living in vegas. No idea what her motive for catching the train was.


----------



## Odin (Feb 19, 2014)

To start being an armchair detective... where do you source your cases from?


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2014)

astridxx said:


> No idea what her motive for catching the train was.



Sometimes the train is seen as the next ride out of town and being in Vegas is motive enough in itself to get on.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 20, 2014)

Odin said:


> To start being an armchair detective... where do you source your cases from?



I am quite active on websleuths -- we post cases either from our local news sources or from NAMUS (a database of missing/unidentified ppl). I'll link you once I get to a computer.


----------



## astridxx (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.websleuths.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=130

There's your start


----------



## astridxx (Feb 25, 2014)

She has a name but I'm waiting to hear from the sgt if I'm allowed to post it. Originally from AL.


----------



## OrganVile (Mar 6, 2014)

astridxx said:


> Yeah, I feel bad for suggesting she'd be one of you guys. Believe me. But I have/had nothing to go on other than "she was found on top of a train and has a weed tattoo" (not saying you guys do drugs but.. you know LOL)
> 
> @mmmmmmmmmmmmichael, even in Nevada/Utah? The route I traced from Milford, UT (where she was found) back to Las Vegas, NV (where the train left from according to LE) -- was pretty desolate and went through mountains and tunnels (which isn't train hopping atop the cars dangerous for that reason alone -- the tunnels?)



I'm not sure why I'm the only one on here very interested in this tidbit here, being the site it is, but how exactly did you trace the route she was on?


----------



## astridxx (Mar 6, 2014)

The sgt working the case said the train originated from Las Vegas and ended in Milford. I just google map traced it.


----------

